# Scanner Offline



## RenaJack (Jan 27, 2002)

When I try to scan something my computer states that my Scanner is offline. What does this mean? How can I get it back online? Any help truly appreciated.


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

I don't beleive so, you just changed the time interval it checks for updates.

I became tired of it and turned it off. tired of the pop up box. I go once a week and check for updates. works for me.


----------



## RenaJack (Jan 27, 2002)

I'm not sure exactly what you said. How would I check for updates?


----------



## hottesttotty (Dec 12, 2001)

RenaJack....I'm pretty sure BrianF was replying to a different post....sorry if it confused you!!

Anyway, there are probably several possibilities for your problem, but just as a first step, (pardon me if this sounds elementary!) how is your scanner connected to your computer? Is it USB, or does it run through your printer, or what? Have you checked to be sure all cables are connected properly, power supply, etc....? Is this a new scanner, or just a new problem?

A little more info might help us help you better!

Thanks,

TT


----------



## RenaJack (Jan 27, 2002)

Hi hottesttotty,

It's an old Scanner but a new problem. I used it a few days ago with no problems. It is Parallel port that is then connected to a printer.

Both the Scanner and the Printer are Canon products.

What would suddenly cause it to go offline like that, and exactly what does offline mean?

thanks for your help.


----------



## RenaJack (Jan 27, 2002)

Thanks to hottesttotty,

By checking all off the connections as suggested, I found the power supply had been disconnected. Dog Gone Cats anyway.

Thank you.


----------



## hottesttotty (Dec 12, 2001)

I can relate....have had the same problem myself! No cats, but LOTS of KIDS!! LOL ;-)

Glad you got it now!

TT


----------

